# Sensores del Mouse en un circuito digital



## konig (Ene 25, 2008)

Ante todo tengan un buen dia todos en esta gran comunidad.. q desde ya me ayudo con muchos problemas... 

La duda q tengo es la siguiente.. 

1º Como se llaman esos sensores q vienen en los mouse's.
2º Como trabajan, a un "1" logico cuando pasa luz y a un "0" logico cuando no pasa luz?
3º Podria usarse para un circutio digital

desde ya muhcas gracias a todos, saludosssssss


----------



## ciri (Ene 25, 2008)

Se llaman encoders..
 y trabajan algo así..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/


----------



## konig (Ene 25, 2008)

Gracias y como se llama el fotoreceptor del mouse?... es un foto transistor?, optoaclopador?.. lo siento , pero aun comienzo en esto de la elecotrnica  ops:  saludossss


----------



## ciri (Ene 25, 2008)

konig dijo:
			
		

> Gracias y como se llama el fotoreceptor del mouse?... es un foto transistor?, optoaclopador?.. lo siento , pero aun comienzo en esto de la elecotrnica  ops:  saludossss



el fotoreceptor?.. fotoreceptor no se llama?..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Optoacoplador

Y tiene 4
2 por rueda (2 para la rueda verical y 2 para la horizontal)
En cada caso de rueda, la combinacion y orden de activacion de los optoacopladores da cantidad y direccion de pasos en pantalla
Si el opto 1 se activa primero que el 2 asciende, si el opto 2 se activa primero que el 1 desciende (Ejemplo)

Saludos


Edit:
Efectivamente se pueden emplear en circuitos digitales, en el foro se describen varias adaptaciones de un mouse a esquemas


----------



## El nombre (Ene 26, 2008)

optoacoplador?... no es la combinacion de un fototransistor y un diodo?  voy a ver el biodiccionario


----------



## konig (Ene 27, 2008)

bien, una ves mas gracias..  ahora tengo otra duda.. es que cuando vi el fototransistor del mouse.. no vi su serie ni nada co q reconocerlo ..  lo que quiero saber es donde colocar los pines.. (segun las pistas vi q el del medio es Colector) .. Donde va el emisor, el colector y la base..  un pequeño esquemita como para generar un "1" y un "0" solo con estos dos compnentes y una lamina cuaquiera para tapar la luz IR... espero habeme explicado bien.. desde ya una ves mas graciass


----------



## CUSCO (Feb 2, 2008)

Hola quetal aqui te subo un poco de ayuda su hoja de datos.


----------



## alekse (Nov 2, 2010)

hola
 en que parte puedo encontra lo que mencionas

Edit:
Efectivamente se pueden emplear en circuitos digitales, en el foro se describen varias adaptaciones de un mouse a esquemas

esperando su tiempo gracias


----------

